# Vince is Better than T-Mac



## G_Unit01 (Jun 25, 2003)

without a doubt Vince is Better than T-Mac.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>G_Unit01</b>!
> without a doubt Vince is Better than T-Mac.


You dont belive that. Honestly you dont. I think you will get tons of backlash for this and hopefully you are not baiting


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> without a doubt Vince is Better than T-Mac.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I can't believe you even posted that you know you're gonna get ripped now by everybody. I hope you were kidding.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>G_Unit01</b>!
> without a doubt Vince is Better than T-Mac.


Do you know the Clinton? Don't inhale, dude! :sour:


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Ok Tmac is my favorite player. Vince WAS better than Tmac. He shows an ability to turn the raptors franchies around by himself. Vince energised the crowd and his teammates. Everything which Tmac is doing right now.

Vince hasnt done this in 2 years now. He has been constantly injured and untill he returns from injury and plays a whole season of injury free basketball, u cant make this comparison. Personally i think vince is the next Allan Houston without if he has indeed lost his jumping ability. Which is still, decent but no Tmac.

I would have to say that right now Tmac is the superior player, but u have to give Vince the benifit of the doubt and wait till he returns from injury. I honestly dont think he has the heart that great players require. You can just see it when hes on the court, hes lazy defense, the way he just laughs mistakes off intead of getting annoyed or energised. The way he quits when his team is losing a game and plays like a superstar when they are ahead.

I really wish Tmac would show some intensity too. But thats just his personality a real arrogant, laid back type of guy. Hey but hes got game to back it up. 

Tmac hands down, untill vince can prove otherwise. You cant compare players in two different time zones. comapare in present time. Hence next season.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Vince WAS better than T-Mac.

This is a joke... people please don't think that this fool represents all Raptors fans. We all know who the better of the two is right now.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>G_Unit01</b>!
> without a doubt Vince is Better than T-Mac.



And Shawn Bradley is the best thing since sliced bread,


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

well while we are on people being better then others, I'm just gonna come out and say what everyone is thinking.


Yes, Jud Buchler is by far the best player to ever where a bulls jersey.





If vince STILL is better then tmac, he's gonna have to prove it to me.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>G_Unit01</b>!
> without a doubt Vince is Better than T-Mac.


Newsflash bro it;s 2003 not '98


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

These type of threads always amuse me.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Carter was only better then McGrady when he was in TO. Since he has been in Orlando, McGrady has been the better player. 

Right now it isn't even close. McGrady is a top 5 player, while Carter is turning into the next Penny Hardaway.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> These type of threads always amuse me.



They amuse me, too. Personal opinion is so diverse, isn't it? Some posters even forget and think that "opinion" is fact, sad to say.

I really like Vince a lot and I like TMac a lot, too. Their games are different and I appreciate what they both bring to the court.


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Ill take a healthy Vince over a healthy T-Mac anyday. Obviously, recently T-Mac has played better because Vince's injury problems but when vince was on top of his game he got his team deep into the playoffs and had that MJ/Kobe type of ability to get the ball in his hands at the end of big games, take the big shot and win. T-Mac consistently puts up huge 40 point numbers but how much pressure is really involved when you are playing for the 8th spot year after year? 

Right now the comparison can't be made cause your comparing a healthy player to an injured player. If he's healthy well see the old vince carter back.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jawn100</b>!
> Ill take a healthy Vince over a healthy T-Mac anyday. Obviously, recently T-Mac has played better because Vince's injury problems but when vince was on top of his game he got his team deep into the playoffs and had that MJ/Kobe type of ability to get the ball in his hands at the end of big games, take the big shot and win. T-Mac consistently puts up huge 40 point numbers but how much pressure is really involved when you are playing for the 8th spot year after year?
> 
> Right now the comparison can't be made cause your comparing a healthy player to an injured player. If he's healthy well see the old vince carter back.


Since when is the 2nd round deep into the playoffs? Wasn't that the only year Vince actually guided the Raptors to the playoffs, T Mac has done it every year in Orlando, but they have had no success because he has 0 help. Next year the Magic may get homecourt, than he'll probably finally got out of the 1st round.


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

Earl Boykins is better than Vince Carter.

:yes:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I'll believe that when Earl Boykins catches up to Shawn Bradleys height. 

As of right now, Tmac is without a doubt better than Vince. Vince WAS but not anymore. I dont know what the thread started was thinking.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jawn100</b>!
> Ill take a healthy Vince over a healthy T-Mac anyday. Obviously, recently T-Mac has played better because Vince's injury problems but when vince was on top of his game he got his team deep into the playoffs and had that MJ/Kobe type of ability to get the ball in his hands at the end of big games, take the big shot and win. T-Mac consistently puts up huge 40 point numbers but how much pressure is really involved when you are playing for the 8th spot year after year?
> 
> Right now the comparison can't be made cause your comparing a healthy player to an injured player. If he's healthy well see the old vince carter back.


When did Carter average 32 points a game for a season? When did Carter put up numbers like 30+pts/6+rbs/5+asts, which only 8 other players in NBA history have done besides McGrady? When did Carter ever make 1st team all NBA?

Oh and do you actually think McGrady likes getting low seeds? His team before Gooden and Giricek wasn't that great. After those two came to Orlando, the Magic posted the 2nd best record in the east after the allstar game. Still those two are only rookies. 

If you want to blame any one for the Magic failures over the last 3 years, blame management. They have made some pretty terrible decisions over the past 3 years. If you just look at some of the players they have either let go or traded for nothing, the Magic would have already went to the NBA finals by now if they would have kept them. 

At least now Devos has given the green light to spend, spend, spend so hopefully Gabe and Doc can get some talent around McGrady the next few years. 

Also, the 2nd round isn't deep into the playoffs. Carter has only led his team to the playoffs twice. The 1st time he got swept and the 2nd time he did get into the 2nd round, but it took 5 games to get past the declining Knicks.


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Getting to the first round of the playoffs in the eastern conference is nothing to brag about. The top seeds in the east are mediocre and the bottom few...I dont care who your supporting cast is...if you cant even win a round in the eastern conference even if you are by yourself you deserve the overated reputation.

And true Vince guiding the raps to the second round is only 1 round deeper than the first but he was in a seventh game with a last second shot to take them to the e.finals. He was dropping 50 like it was nothing that series and he was by himself. I love how you guys want to base everything on personal stats and cool little highlight film plays...you play the game to win...ask Herm. People act like thats not even important these days.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

It seems to me that the person that wrote this thread just wanted a reaction from everyone. I dont think he actually meant it. At least I hope not.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

mac might be a better player but he will never win ****..


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jawn100</b>!
> Getting to the first round of the playoffs in the eastern conference is nothing to brag about. The top seeds in the east are mediocre and the bottom few...I dont care who your supporting cast is...if you cant even win a round in the eastern conference even if you are by yourself you deserve the overated reputation.
> 
> And true Vince guiding the raps to the second round is only 1 round deeper than the first but he was in a seventh game with a last second shot to take them to the e.finals. He was dropping 50 like it was nothing that series and he was by himself. I love how you guys want to base everything on personal stats and cool little highlight film plays...you play the game to win...ask Herm. People act like thats not even important these days.


Sorry but it doesn't matter what conference your in, if your by yourself, your not going very far. On top of that, the Magic have been out matched every time they have made it to the playoffs in the McGrady era. It is amazing the Magic even won a game in his 1st 2 series. They should have beaten the Pistons because they were up 3-1 (which in the old days would have been 2nd round), but as a young team they got over confident and thought they had won when they still had one game to go. Happens to a lot of young teams so it was no surprise the Pistons came back to win. 

Oh and Carter wasn't dropping 50 like it was nothing. He did it one game. You make it sound like he averaged that for the series, which he didn't. Not even close. :no:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> mac might be a better player but he will never win ****..


We shall see. All the Magic really need is a decent PG and a decent center. They already have 3 good/great young players in place (McGrady, Giricek and Gooden). Now they just need to add the pieces around those 3.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> mac might be a better player but he will never win ****..


Never say never. People were saying the same thing about Jordan in the mid 80's and look how that turned out. I don't expect TMac to win 6 rings but I'd be shocked if he doesn't lead his team to the Finals one of these years.


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Magic overmatched? Please. If your a superstar you should be able to carry your team for 3 now 4 games in the first round. What, you all want the magic to add a couple of allsars so T-mac can finally win a first round series? :uhoh:. Show me the last time t-mac hit a meaningful shot or better yet...show me the last time he played in a halfway meaningful game. You cant be considered a mega-superstar in one breath and then not be expected to lead your team to a FIRST ROUND playoff victory in a terribly weak conference. Geez...i should feel sorry for the guy for not playing on a team of all-stars. I'll take a healthy Vince anyday. Case closed.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jawn100</b>!
> Magic overmatched? Please. If your a superstar you should be able to carry your team for 3 now 4 games in the first round. What, you all want the magic to add a couple of allsars so T-mac can finally win a first round series? :uhoh:. Show me the last time t-mac hit a meaningful shot or better yet...show me the last time he played in a halfway meaningful game. You cant be considered a mega-superstar in one breath and then not be expected to lead your team to a FIRST ROUND playoff victory in a terribly weak conference. Geez...i should feel sorry for the guy for not playing on a team of all-stars. I'll take a healthy Vince anyday. Case closed.


So I guess your saying that since Jordan's teams were over matched his 1st 4 years leading the Bulls in the playoffs, he should have been able to at least get them 3 wins (his team was swept every series the 1st 4 years he made the playoffs in the 1st round by the way)?  

And who said anything about the Magic adding allstars around McGrady? I'd be happy with a decent starting lineup and some depth, which McGrady has yet to have around him in Orlando. They are on the right path by adding Giricek and Gooden. Hopefully they will put to good use the DPE, MLE, VPE and 15th pick they have this offseason.


----------



## Kid04 (Jun 23, 2003)

I think G-Unit01 is Vince trying to prove he is still better than TMac  

When Philli and Toronto were playing? wasnt that the Eastern Conference finals, where Carter missed the 3 to win Game 7 or was that the 2nd round?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid04</b>!
> I think G-Unit01 is Vince trying to prove he is still better than TMac
> 
> When Philli and Toronto were playing? wasnt that the Eastern Conference finals, where Carter missed the 3 to win Game 7 or was that the 2nd round?


It was the 2nd round. The 76ers played the Bucks in the Conference finals that year.


----------



## 888 (May 25, 2003)

damn everytime when i thought about it, i feel......DAMN !!!!!! vince carter really is the modern day bill walton, dude has technically play only 5 years in the league, and already sit out for 2 years, isnt that amazing ??

vince carter really is like a flower, open and shine in a split second in the morning and then slowly fade away.
i doubted that a 100 percent vince is as good as t mac, its a close call though, but still t mac is taller, a little quicker, a better ball handling, a much better consistent shooter from all angel on the court, i would say t mac is a better overall player than a 100 percent vince.


i want to ask you guys one thing, how many of you here still see him as a SUPERSTAR, and is he a superstar by popular demand as for now or he still has the actual skills as a superstar.
?????


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>G_Unit01</b>!
> without a doubt Vince is Better than T-Mac.


At what? T-Ball? Golf? Pie eating contests? Rehabbing injuries? Speaking French? Clint Eastwood impressions? Stunt driving? Long division? Gardening? Certainly not basketball.


----------



## 888 (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Vince is Better than T-Mac*



> Originally posted by <b>tidho</b>!
> 
> 
> At what? T-Ball? Golf? Pie eating contests? Rehabbing injuries? Speaking French? Clint Eastwood impressions? Stunt driving? Long division? Gardening? Certainly not basketball.



lmfao, i think t mac can beat vince on everything that you have just named except lets say ummmmmm, rehabbing injuries.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

come on..t-mac was a rookie back then when he was playing with vince..

Anyways I don't even have to comment since every person in their right mind knows who is better.


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

DUDES, I can't belive what y'all are saying. Vince is better then Tmac??!?! Tmac is better then Vince??!?! *SWiSHer2.0 will have to pump up his 5 year old no air basketball and show you all what skill is.* lol :yes:


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> come on..t-mac was a rookie back then when he was playing with vince..
> 
> Anyways I don't even have to comment since every person in their right mind knows who is better.


Correction:Tmac is in the league longer than Vince. 

I thought Vince was better b4 all the injuries. But right now its not even close, Tmac owns Vince *Mommy wat i do* Carter. Vince, just doesn't have any heart! he doesn't have that selfish mentality and the Raptors need that!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

A couple of years ago my cousin and I were arguing about who was better-Vince or Kobe? This was when Vince won the slam dunk contest and his popularity exploded. I said Kobe and stated my reasons. I believed he was a better playmaker on offense and a much better defender. Then I said TMac would be better than Vince in a few years. I saw some of the same attributes in TMac that I did in Kobe. Great ballhandler and passer, great defender, and tremendous overall skills. I just didn't think he was the scorer that Kobe was. 3 years later, TMac is just as good, if not better, as a scorer, just as good a playmaker, but not as good a defender as Kobe. I thought TMac's D was what seperated him from Vince and would catapult him to the top in the future. However, he's become such a good scorer that his D isn't quite as important now.


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aloe</b>!
> Earl Boykins is better than Vince Carter.
> 
> :yes:


I agree. :allhail:

*Vince Carter* / *Tracy McGrady*

*PPG:* 20.6 / 32.1
*RPG:* 4.4 / 6.5
*APG:* 3.3 / 5.5
*SPG:* 1.12 / 1.65
*BPG:* .95 / .79
*FG%:* .467 / .457
*FGM-A:* 355-760 / 829-1,813
*FT%:* .806 / .793
*FTM-A:* 129-160 / 576-726
*3P%:* .344 / .386
*3PM-A:* 45-131 / 173-448
*MPG:* 34.2 / 39.4

As you can see Carter leads THREE categories. Very good player, I see.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

*yawn*  

Gotta love bitter Toronto fans. Just be glad you even have a team. :laugh: 

IMO, people should be banned for making posts like these. It makes the board look bad. :yes:


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

"Just be glad you even have a team"? What the hell does that mean?

By the way, I'm not in agreement with the thread starter, I just thought that comment was idiotic.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> *yawn*
> 
> Gotta love bitter Toronto fans. Just be glad you even have a team. :laugh:
> ...


And like this post made you look good? :nonono:

Like I said, this guy is only one Raptor fan... the rest of us clearly know who the better of the two is.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

People have to remember that TMac is 2 years younger than Vince and came in only one year earlier. That is why it is an illusion to compare them in their first couple seasons. By their third year together there was no question who was the better player...Vince. But TMac always had more potential. He could do more things on the court than Vince. When TMac went to Orlando it was a surprised how much he improved on his shooting. Once he did that he moved infront of Vince. IMO TMac became a better player than VC ever since the middle of his first season in Orlando. I will and have always said that TMac is easily the most improved player I have ever seen from the first day he stepped onto an NBA court until now. But that is not to say that Vince is bad at all. Even with those injuries VC is still a very good player capable of taking over a game with his offense just not as consistent. Vince was really starting to put up great offensive numbers (23.5 ppg in March) again until he unfortunately got injured. If Vince can get back from his injuries he will still be a big time offensive force. But his peers like Kobe, TMac, and Pierce have separated themselves especially the first two from Vince. I don't think Vince can ever get back to the level he once was especially in fans' minds because there is always the fear of him getting injured again. But if he develops the attitude and desire (which I have questioned a number of times) that Kobe or TMac don't count Vince out...if healthy he still is a legit allstar talent.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I saw the title of this thread and I :laugh: LAUGHED! Hahahaha....


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

No way is Vince better than T-Mac, unless he proves something next year, which I don't think he will, but I think he'll play at least 75 games, and show he isn't the next Penny.

You guys also have to remember, T-Mac has back problems, so it's not like he's the most durable guy either. He's been known to miss time too, not as much as Vince, but he does miss games. Thinking about it, the whole injury thing kind of negates itself, which just proves how much T-Mac is better.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

who's better than who arguments are foolish, in my opinion. there are so many other things to consider. that said, i think basketball fans jump on bandwagons too quickly (like most sports fans). it's easy to say vince is terrible given what injuries have done to his perception over the past 2 seasons. it was also easy to say how great he was when he seemed to be overshadowing t-mac in 1999-00. the point is that vince, as of this moment in time, is nowhere near t-mac (in terms of how he is perceived). however, given how quickly things change, i think that next season could flip that conclusion completely. what verdict is being perceived "now" is often only temporary- and will probably not last long in the courts of basketball fanhood.

fans everywhere jump on and off bandwagons like there's no tomorrow. saying t-mac is better than vince right now (or having said the opposite in 2000) means very little to me. their values as players could never be fully expressed by considering any single moment in time. i don't think it's wise to oversimplify the issue.

peace


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

^true. Fans, writers are too trendy.

But people must acknowledge the double standard with players like t-mac and garnett. You guys act like we should feel sorry for them for having no supporting cast but at the same time we're supposed to believe they are the greatest things since jordan. If your so great you can at least win a series yourself. c'mon. I just don't like great players with rings(Kobe, shaq, Duncan) getting overshadowed by great players w/o. i dont care who you are, who you play with or what sick numbers you put up. If you cant get your team into the second round of the playoffs i have trouble really taking you seriously. 

Vince isn't healthy so its hard to make the comparison but people act like they're doctors and know that vince can never be the player that he once was. and you'all downplay what kind of player he was prior to injuries.

Kings fan btw


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I still considered Jordan to be a great player his 1st 5 years in the NBA, when his team was getting destroyed in the playoffs. He was doing everything, while his teammates sucked it up.

Oh and sorry to tell the person above me ^^^^^^, but great players can't win series by themselves. Maybe games, but not series. I have yet to see one player take a entire team on his back, with little to no help at all and win a series or a championship for that matter. 

This is why basketball is a team sport. You sound like your talking about bowling or golf or tennis or some other non-team sport. Jordan, Bird, Magic, Dr. J, Russell, etc were all great players, but they won titles because they were on great teams with other good to great players.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> who's better than who arguments are foolish, in my opinion. there are so many other things to consider. that said, i think basketball fans jump on bandwagons too quickly (like most sports fans). it's easy to say vince is terrible given what injuries have done to his perception over the past 2 seasons. it was also easy to say how great he was when he seemed to be overshadowing t-mac in 1999-00. the point is that vince, as of this moment in time, is nowhere near t-mac (in terms of how he is perceived). however, given how quickly things change, i think that next season could flip that conclusion completely. what verdict is being perceived "now" is often only temporary- and will probably not last long in the courts of basketball fanhood.
> 
> fans everywhere jump on and off bandwagons like there's no tomorrow. saying t-mac is better than vince right now (or having said the opposite in 2000) means very little to me. their values as players could never be fully expressed by considering any single moment in time. i don't think it's wise to oversimplify the issue.
> ...


:clap: Well said.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>D5</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. :allhail:
> ...



This is stupid. The question isnt

"Who has had the better season this year?"

Its

"Who, is overall the better player?"


I can do just the same and take Vinces best season, and Tmacs worst season and prove you wrong. I can even take both their rookie seasons and prove you wrong, but that is unfair to Tmac.

Vince has 2 years on Tracy.
but
Tracy has a year on Vince, in the NBA.
_
If a good player gets his team closer to a championship, the better player will be the one who got his team closer to a championship...

_
Vince = 15 career playoff games- Got his team to the 2nd round, and one shot away from conference finals.
Tracy = 18 career playoff games- Has got his team to the playoffs more than Vince (but not really...)


*Lets Compare Career Stats!*


YEAR TEAM G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
Tracy:
Career 420 280 32.6 .453 .361 .748 2.10 4.40 6.50 3.9 1.31 1.26 2.11 2.00 20.3 
Vince:
Career 310 308 37.8 .454 .387 .782 2.00 3.40 5.40 3.7 1.36 1.08 2.20 3.00 24.1 

Here, TMAC only leads in 3 categories.. 

Now, for the whole "Vince has no heart arguement"

You are talking about the player that cried after beating the Sacramento Kings in his first game back after a regular season game. This is the same guy who is spending half his summer working on his game and bulking up the 15 pounds he lost from his injuries. The other half, he finds time to help under privelaged kids live normal lifestyles in his hometown daycamps (see toronto raptors forum). Talk about setting a good example..

Im not leaning towards any of these players im just simply stating the facts. I personally think next season will be very helpful to an arguement such as this one.. but still there is much more factors to consider..


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Great players can't win series by themselves? 

c'mon didn't we just see AI take a bunch of mediocre players to the NBA Finals a few years ago or was i just imagining that? AI had NO help on offense and still got it done that year.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jawn100</b>!
> *c'mon didn't we just see AI take a bunch of mediocre players to the NBA Finals a few years ago or was i just imagining that?* AI had NO help on offense and still got it done that year.


Allen took the 76ers to the finals along with:
the coach of the year
the defensive player of the year
and the sixth man of the year

They weren't exactly mediocre were they?

Too many fans used the cliche' "his teammates suck."
Orlando two years ago, finished with the 4th best record in the Eastern Conference, they didn't suck any more than the Hornets who had the same record and eventually beat them in the first round. And they sucked so bad this year that they managed to get a 3 games to 1 lead on the best team in the conference and lose 3 straight games. The "my favorite players teammates suck" argument is an overrated crutch for the fans of players like Tmac and KG.


----------



## yo2255 (Jun 26, 2003)

*vince carter? ugh*

vince carter is worthless compared to TMAC. the guy isnt even on the floor enough to be a factor. technically, the ball boy is more of a factor, because at least he gets on he floor once and a while and dries off the wet spots, therefore having an effect, however small, on the game. tmac is prolific in every way, a team player, and versatile. he can do it all. and he's younger than vince carter. if im starting a team, im taking TMAC over Vin-sanity

your pal,
dave
www.thebrushback.com


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Open mike, not leaning toward any player? That's BS. All I have to do is look at where you're from. Nice try. But the facts are facts, VC isn't even half the player T-Mac IS (as in present tense) and that's all that matters, and don't give me the "oh he'll prove you wrong next year" crap. He won't. This is one of the dumbest thread I've ever seen.

*Totally uncalled for BEEZ*

"The "my favorite players teammates suck" argument is an overrated crutch for the fans of players like Tmac and KG."

And the "Kobe does everything for the Lakers and Shaq is only good at keeping the bench warm" routine is an overatted DENIAL for Kobe fans. :yes: They'll never fathom the realization that he's nothing without a certain 300 lb. gorilla. Shaq on the other hand, could win a championship with one hand tied behind his back blindfolded.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> :no:


It's all good Bunk, you know I'll put dis fool in his place!
Pleaze Believe it!


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> Open mike, not leaning toward any player? That's BS. All I have to do is look at where you're from. Nice try. But the facts are facts, VC isn't even half the player T-Mac IS (as in present tense) and that's all that matters, and don't give me the "oh he'll prove you wrong next year" crap. He won't. This is one of the dumbest thread I've ever seen.
> 
> *Totally uncalled for BEEZ*
> ...


ok w/e i can say the same thing.. your from orlando. thats just a dumb thing to say.

I just posted facts..i dont know what your doing.. I jus think to say one player is better than the other when one is at his high, the others at his low, is stupid.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> 
> 
> ok w/e i can say the same thing.. your from orlando. thats just a dumb thing to say.
> ...


That's a good point Mike, plus dont waste your time arguing with O-town. He's just another poster on this board using that name as an alias because he's too much of a coward to use his regular username.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Alias? This is my username. Something happened to my other name. Why do you feel the need to keep calling me kindergarten names? Isn't that against the rules? Can't think of anything more intelligent to say? Or is that not possible for you? Don't worry, you don't have to answer. Wouldn't want you to struggle trying to use those brain cells. I'll just leave you to admire your Kobe posters. :dead:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> Alias? This is my username. Something happened to my other name. Why do you feel the need to keep calling me kindergarten names? Isn't that against the rules? Can't think of anything more intelligent to say? Or is that not possible for you? Don't worry, you don't have to answer. Wouldn't want you to struggle trying to use those brain cells. I'll just leave you to admire your Kobe posters. :dead:


It is no coincidence that you have a post count of 4 and reply to the a thread that has nothing to do with Kobe, then you bash me for being a Kobe fan. Grow up man! You didn't have the wits to out think me then so what makes you think you can now. You are a coward, just like many other posters on this site that have alternate usernames just so they make idiotic post with the intent of pissing someone off so he gets banned. You can't do that to me or anyone else for that matter because you've been exposed. And BTW, I dont have to say anything more intelligent because its not necessary, kindergarden names suit you just fine.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aloe</b>!
> Earl Boykins is better than Vince Carter.
> 
> :yes:


lol


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

There isn't anything that Vince Carter can do better than Tmac, except for dunking.

Vince Carter is a great player, and up there with the best in the NBA when healthy, but Tmac has clearly established himself as the better all-around player.

And as for saying that people who say Tmac's teammates suck is just using that as a crutch ... call what you will, but his supporting cast was the weakest to make it into the playoffs last season and worse than some teams that didn't even make the playoffs. A team with arguably the worst starting PG in the NBA and arguably the worst center committee in the league is not going to go far. When your options at starting C are Pat Burke, Andrew DeClerq and a 350 lb Shawn Kemp, you are in some trouble.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

It's impossible to compare Vince to T-Mac. Vince doesn't even play. So what information are you going on?


----------



## spursnraps31 (May 30, 2003)

When healthy they are equal players, and no you can't compare this seasons stats because VC was injured.

They both shoot a high percentage, therefore both can shoot: high 40s (45-48%)

They both can dunk very well

Both are very athletic

the one thing Tmac hasn't done compared to vince is taking his team past the first round of the playoffs....People forget Vince led his team almost single handedly to the ECF (they were stopped by philly, VC was one shot away from going to the ECF)


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

i am from neither toronto or orlando, and i am a fan of neither t mac or vinsinity, but i gotta say this !!!!!!! THERES NO WAY VINSINITY A BETTER OVERALL PLAYER THAN T MAC, EVEN WHEN HES HEALTHY, t mac is taller, faster, a better defender, much much consistent shooter with range, more clutch, the only thing that vinsinity does better is he can jump higher, oh well, he wouldnt even be able to do that after all those injuries, right now i am sure t mac has more hops than vinsinity, and very soon vinsinity going to become an allan houston without the jump shot.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spursnraps31</b>!
> When healthy they are equal players, and no you can't compare this seasons stats because VC was injured.
> 
> They both shoot a high percentage, therefore both can shoot: high 40s (45-48%)
> ...




Thats a false statement where I bolded. They had all-star Center in Antonio Davis. That was probably ALvin Williams best season as a Pro. JYD gave them great D and boards, also had Dell Curry bombing 3's away. NO he didnt single handedly almost do anything. Also in Vince's best season couldnt compare to Tmac's past season so NO they are not equal.


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>G_Unit01</b>!
> without a doubt Vince is Better than T-Mac.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: ha! wow thats the craziest thing ive ever heard


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Vince is Better than T-Mac*



> Originally posted by <b>duckman1734</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: ha! wow thats the craziest thing ive ever heard


:laugh: i know !!!!! i was hoping he was just being SARCASTIC :laugh:


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Vince is Better than T-Mac*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> And Shawn Bradley is the best thing since sliced bread,


I know......Whats so funny about that...:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

whoever said vince cant do anything better than tmac, thats not true either... vince is better at dunking, we all know that, hes also a better shooter...(40% from 3)


tmac is NOT more clutch then v.c.. whoever said that is just crazy.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
w/e im tired i goin 2 sleep:yes:


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> whoever said vince cant do anything better than tmac, thats not true either... vince is better at dunking, we all know that, hes also a better shooter...(40% from 3)
> 
> 
> ...


ok then consider me a very very crazy man


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Dunk better than T-Mac? How is Vince gonna dunk better than T-Mac when he can barely walk? Care to explain? :laugh: 

Until he answers the Raptors' humiliation at the hands of T-Mac last season, I won't believe that. Not to mention T-Mac will top that this year. :yes: 

I can see it now.... "T-Mac is running down the court with the ball, Kobe is right with him... T-Mac throws the ball in the air right over Kobe's head! It bounces off the backboard! He jumps up! Between the legs! He posterizes Shaq and the backboard shatters! Oh my Goooood!"


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

No way Vince is anywhere near T-Mac when healthy. I think all Vince's time off has made you forget who he really is. He's a dunker. That's it.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aloe</b>!
> Earl Boykins is better than Vince Carter.
> 
> :yes:



i know youre kidding, but that stuff's not cool

although boykins has more heart than VC


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-inVINCEible-</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


believe me after 2 years if you ask me which player to choose from among those 2 i will go for the first one, i will take earl boykins in a heart beat, earl might be more than 1 foot shorter but his heart is about 4 feet taller and 400 pounds heavier than "HEARTLESS" vinsinity who got the nickname "VINSINITY" because he always become "INVISIBLE" when it comes to game winning shot


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

lol...this post is crazy.

TMac is better than Vince, end of story.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> lol...this post is crazy.
> 
> TMac is better than Vince, end of story.


YUP UNFORTUNATELY  :laugh:


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> Dunk better than T-Mac? How is Vince gonna dunk better than T-Mac when he can barely walk? Care to explain? :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: Vince is as soft as a strippers booty:yes:


----------

